# What fish should I buy next?



## redheadedfishlady (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently I have the following fish in my 135 gallon tank: goldon sappo puffer, powder blue tang, tomini tang, laboutei wrasse, and a tiger's tail cucumber. I have no idea what to get next and would love to get your suggestions. Also include why you think it would be a good choice. 

Fish sizes:
Puffer: about 12 inches
Tangs:3-4 inches
Wrasse: about 5 inches
Cucumber: about 8 inches

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

well if u are really interested in something new maybe try a snowflake eel. we have 2 in a 125 gallon and both of them have never even once even tried to eat another fish besides feeder fish, which we dont even use anymore. they wont even eat a blue damsel.


----------



## Borker (Oct 3, 2013)

Lion fish so you can watch it eat all you other fish


----------

